# Suche Terminalprogramm



## M.Hilliges (20 Januar 2005)

Guten Morgen  

Da dieser Thread im Software Forum auf sehr wenig Reaktionen gestoßen ist versuche ich es einmal hier:

Wir (zwei Azubis) haben mal wieder ein Problem... 

Wir sollen via Funk- und GSMmodems kontinuiertlich Daten Senden um die Störanfälligkeit des Aufbaus zu testen. Das ganze sollte dann auf der Empfängerseite mitgeschrieben werden um hinterher ausgewertet zu werden. 

Da die Frequens des Funkmodems bei 433MHz liegt dürfen maximal (laut der RegTp) nur 6sec. pro Minute gesendet werden. 

Kennt oder benutzt hier jemand aus diesem Forum ein Shareware / Freeware Terminal mit dem solche Konfigurationen möglich sind? 

Ich habe schon mit der Suchen-Funktion gearbeitet, habe aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden...  


Das Programm sollte also kontinuierlich über einen Zeitraum von evtl. einem Tag, Daten innerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Rahmenbedingungen senden, so das man nicht danebensitzen muss und den "Senden"-Button mit der Maus quält.


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2005)

Versuch es doch mit einem Script (z.Bsp VBA) oder freier Software wie Autohotkey (www.autohotkey.com). Damit steuert du dann das Terminalprogramm oder deinen Button etc.


----------

